# Geforce GTX480/470 werden auf Paxeast am 26. März vorgestellt



## Captain Future (22. Februar 2010)

*Geforce GTX480/470 werden auf Paxeast am 26. März vorgestellt*

Es ist soweit: Der Countdown auf Nvidias Facebook-Account [link] ist abgelaufen und die Kalifornier haben ein weiteres Brotkrumen auf der Fermi-Fährte enthüllt.

Dieses Mal handelt es sich dabei um die Ankündigung der offiziellen Vorstellung. Auf der Gaming- und LAN-Party Paxeast soll die Geforce GTX 400 offiziell enthüllt werden. Nebenbei gibt's die erste Battlefield-Bad-Company-2-LAN.

Alles weitere hier und hier.

Ach ja: Full-Tickets für alle drei Tage sind bereits ausverkauft. Die deutschen Cebit-Besucher sind die Gearschten weil dort Fermi ja kaum zu sehen sein wird, wenn er erst am 26.3. "unveiled" wird.


----------



## Stahlmann (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX480/470 werden auf Paxeast am 26. März vorgestellt*

Tolle "wichtige" News.Warten aufs Warten...Dann wird die Karte auf der Pax vorgestellt und dann darf man wieder warten...Alleine schon wegen dem was dier hier mit ihrer tollen Fermi (Ich hasse den Namen) abziehen kauf ich mir ne Ati (wenn sie denn mal billiger werden ^^)


----------



## Ralle@ (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX480/470 werden auf Paxeast am 26. März vorgestellt*

Die Neuigkeit des Jahrhunderts 
Das bestätigt aber meine These das die bei Nvidia Drogen nehmen.
Und auf der *Paxeast *wird dann eine Dual G92 GPU im Rechner sitzen


----------



## Explosiv (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX480/470 werden auf Paxeast am 26. März vorgestellt*

Eine Ankündigung einer Ankündigung 

Bin ich in letzter Zeit gewohnt von Nvidia.

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## sahvg (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX480/470 werden auf Paxeast am 26. März vorgestellt*

peinliche aktion... lol


----------



## ATB (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX480/470 werden auf Paxeast am 26. März vorgestellt*

Allein schon wegen der gefakten Präsentation von Fermi vor ein paar Monaten
bleib ich bei Ati. Wer es nötig hat seine eigenen gefakten Produkte zu faken hat meiner Meinung nach ein Problem.


----------



## Einer von Vielen (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX480/470 werden auf Paxeast am 26. März vorgestellt*



Ralle@ schrieb:


> Die Neuigkeit des Jahrhunderts
> Das bestätigt aber meine These das die bei Nvidia Drogen nehmen.
> Und auf der *Paxeast *wird dann eine Dual G92 GPU im Rechner sitzen


Der war gut^^. 
Zutrauen könnte man es denen


----------



## Waldfee4890 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX480/470 werden auf Paxeast am 26. März vorgestellt*



Ralle@ schrieb:


> Die Neuigkeit des Jahrhunderts
> Das bestätigt aber meine These das die bei Nvidia Drogen nehmen.
> Und auf der *Paxeast *wird dann eine Dual G92 GPU im Rechner sitzen



Nvidia macht sich doch langsam lächerlich. Fermi . . ., wann denn endlich?


----------



## DAEF13 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX480/470 werden auf Paxeast am 26. März vorgestellt*

Nächstes Jahr


----------



## Sularko (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX480/470 werden auf Paxeast am 26. März vorgestellt*

Tja. Ich hatte von der Ankündigung etwas mehr erwartet. Schade.


----------



## DiE_FiesE_FliesE (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX480/470 werden auf Paxeast am 26. März vorgestellt*

Meine Damen und Herren die (laut Nvidia) am meisten erwartetste  Ankündigung ... (Spannungspause...) 

Eine Ankündigung 

Da wird dann wieder Medienwirksam die Karte ins Kameralicht gehalten. Ein Spiel Rendern sieht man die Karte aber garantiert nicht 

BTW : It´s done when it´s done


----------



## tm0975 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX480/470 werden auf Paxeast am 26. März vorgestellt*



DiE_FiesE_FliesE schrieb:


> Meine Damen und Herren die (laut Nvidia) am meisten erwartetste  Ankündigung ... (Spannungspause...)
> 
> Eine Ankündigung
> 
> ...



dann hier wenigstens ein paar neue infos

GTX 480 und GTX 470 für 26. März angekündigt - News - Hardware-Infos


----------



## Hugo78 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX480/470 werden auf Paxeast am 26. März vorgestellt*



tm0975 schrieb:


> dann hier wenigstens ein paar neue infos
> 
> GTX 480 und GTX 470 für 26. März angekündigt - News - Hardware-Infos





> In der Stellungnahme wird die Schwarzmalerei etwas relativiert, es wird  aber nicht geleugnet, dass Nvidia mit Fermi viel zu spät ist und die GTX  470 beispielsweise "nur" mit 650 MHz Chiptakt läuft und dementsprechend  AMDs neue Generation nicht deklassieren wird, wie es einstmals von  Nvidia ausgemalt war.


Als ob der Grundtakt, Shader und TMU Leistung wiederspiegelt...


Hugo78 schrieb:


> Bei den Taktraten wüsste ich nicht, dass NV je gesagt hätte sie wollten  750Mhz Chip erreichen.
> Macht doch auch überhaupt keinen Sinn, jetzt wo man nicht nur Shader,  sondern auch TMUs unabhänig vom Grundtakt laufen lassen kann.
> 
> Die GTX280 hatte 602MHz, die GTX285 648MHz.
> ...



Das mit den $299 für die GTX470 hört sich fast zu gut an, um Wahr zu sein.


> Ebenfalls neue Details kommen von Tweaktown. Ihnen liegt ein empfohlener  Verkaufspreis der kleinen GTX 470 vor. Dieser soll 299 US-Dollar  betragen und läge damit auf HD 5850-Niveau.


----------



## KOF328 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX480/470 werden auf Paxeast am 26. März vorgestellt*

Ich sag nur: It´s done when it´s done. (Duke Nukem Forever )

hatte auf fermi anfang januar gehofft, naja ihr braucht einfach in meine sig gucken um zu schauen was ist


----------



## Masterchief (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX480/470 werden auf Paxeast am 26. März vorgestellt*

hehe... kommt die mit DNF im Bundle oder was^^


----------



## Rizzard (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX480/470 werden auf Paxeast am 26. März vorgestellt*

Vorallem bin ich mal gespannt, ob uns jetzt wieder eine Informationsverstopfung bis 26 März seitens NV vorliegt.


----------



## HomeboyST (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX480/470 werden auf Paxeast am 26. März vorgestellt*

Ich frage mich gerade wie die mit Bad Company 2 ne Lan Party machen wollen wenn das Spiel gar keinen Lan Modus bekommt...


----------



## DarkMo (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX480/470 werden auf Paxeast am 26. März vorgestellt*

na weil die nur für die geforce einen einbauen! das schafft drecks ati nich...

und die heerscharen an deppen werdens glauben, nv alles vergeben und die größte pleite seit dieser 5800 da kaufen wie geschnitten brot. zumindest kann ich bis jetz nicht glauben, das das ding was grandioses wird ^^


----------



## The_Final (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX480/470 werden auf Paxeast am 26. März vorgestellt*

Das kann doch wohl alles nur mehr ein schlechter Scherz sein, oder? 



Masterchief schrieb:


> hehe... kommt die mit DNF im Bundle oder was^^


Vermutlich ist das der Masterplan. "Duke Nukem Forever - exklusiv bei Kauf einer GTX4xx".


----------



## SuEdSeE (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX480/470 werden auf Paxeast am 26. März vorgestellt*

man könnte bald meinen es gibt garkeinen "fermi" sondern nvidia konnte die niederlage nicht verkraften, und nu bekommen se keine ordentliche karte hin...


----------



## PontifexM (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX480/470 werden auf Paxeast am 26. März vorgestellt*

diese hinhalterrei ist das letze !
ein grund mehr für mich früher oder später die 8800 gtx gegen eine ati zu tauschen.


----------



## h_tobi (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX480/470 werden auf Paxeast am 26. März vorgestellt*

-Signed- 
dem werde ich mich anschließen.


----------



## kuer (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX480/470 werden auf Paxeast am 26. März vorgestellt*

NVIDIA The wait is almost over! The world's most anticipated--and
fastest--PC graphics gaming
technology ever created will be unveiled at PAX 2010. 

Na ja. NV scheind sich ziemlich sicher, was die Leistung des Fermi angeht. Aber eine Ankündigung der Ankündigung, ist schon lau. Ich weis auch nicht ob eine Lan der richtige Ort ist, für eine solche Ankündigung. Wir werden sehen was da kommt.


----------



## kress (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX480/470 werden auf Paxeast am 26. März vorgestellt*

Bestimmt zieht Nv kurz vorm Release nochmal zurück um die Fermi zu verbessern, falls die Gerüchte mit Hitze/Leistungsaufnahme stimmen. 
Dann dauerts bis Herbst.


----------



## Chrno (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX480/470 werden auf Paxeast am 26. März vorgestellt*

So lange sich die alten Karten verkaufen und man die immer wieder Umbennen kann, hat Nvidia wirklich noch alle Zeit der Welt.

Fermi kommt wahrscheinlich erst, wenn ATI die DX12 Karten vorstellt


----------



## ikarus_can_fly (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX480/470 werden auf Paxeast am 26. März vorgestellt*

Ja Super, das is Marktwirtschaft...ne GTX480 und exclusiv dazu Duke Nukem Forever... 

Damit werden dann gleich zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe geschlagen 
Das gleiche Release Datum haben se ja schon.

By the way: Hab ne frische ATI 5870 und hab massieve Ruckler und horizontale Textur verschiebungen (mehr als merklich versetzt über den ganzen Bildschirm reichend), das alles trotz komplett gekillten nVidia Treiber und installation des folgenden Treibers in Reinkultur: ati_win7_vista_catalyst10.1_hotfix_8.69.3.1rc1_feb2.exe 

Dazu läuft sie in DX10 sogar noch extrem schlechter als meine GTX 280.
Die Karte landet heute wieder beim Händler und ich darf wohl warten bis: When ist done! 

So macht es auch mit ATI keinen Spaß


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX480/470 werden auf Paxeast am 26. März vorgestellt*

Die Stimmung kippt jetzt langsam, zumindest hat sich Nvidia meines Wissens nach noch nicht für eine Ankündigung entschuldigen müssen.



> Apologies for the confusion around our most recent GF100 update. To clarify, launch date for GeForce GTX 480 and GTX 470 is March 26, 2010


NVIDIA GeForce (NVIDIAGeForce) on Twitter

Die Kommentare im Internet waren ja aber auch ziemlich eindeutig... gerechtfertigterweise...

Jetzt bleibt nur die Frage, wie dieser Launch aussehen wird...


----------



## ikarus_can_fly (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX480/470 werden auf Paxeast am 26. März vorgestellt*



M_CLEAR_S schrieb:


> Die Stimmung kippt jetzt langsam, zumindest hat sich Nvidia meines Wissens nach noch nicht für eine Ankündigung entschuldigen müssen.
> 
> NVIDIA GeForce (NVIDIAGeForce) on Twitter
> 
> ...



Die zweite Frage, die sich aus dem Launch ergibt wird sein:
Wann sind die Karten dann verfügbar, und wird es Engpässe geben?

Man fühlt sich schon regelrecht Verarscht (ja ich schreibs aus) wenn man bei twitter mehrmals liest:
ARE YOU READY?

Nur zu Info für nVidia: Wir wären schon lange soweit!!!


----------



## DaStash (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX480/470 werden auf Paxeast am 26. März vorgestellt*



Waldfee4890 schrieb:


> Nvidia macht sich doch langsam lächerlich. Fermi . . ., wann denn endlich?


When it´s done. 

MfG


----------



## PontifexM (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX480/470 werden auf Paxeast am 26. März vorgestellt*



ikarus_can_fly schrieb:


> Ja Super, das is Marktwirtschaft...ne GTX480 und exclusiv dazu Duke Nukem Forever...
> 
> Damit werden dann gleich zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe geschlagen
> Das gleiche Release Datum haben se ja schon.
> ...


 
kann ich mir beim besten willen nicht vorstellen.


----------



## INU.ID (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX480/470 werden auf Paxeast am 26. März vorgestellt*

Vielleicht ist der/die Fermi so ein FPS-Monster geworden das NV sich dachte sie produzieren lieber erstmal ein paar Monate "auf Vorrat", um direkt beim Release wirklich jedem Interessenten eine verkaufen zu können. 

Es kann von einem wirklichen FPS-Monster bis zu einem GPU-Flop noch alles werden. Vermutlich liegt die Wahrheit irgendwo in der Mitte... wenngleich die anhaltende Verzögerung reichlich Freiraum für Spekulationen in die negative Richtung gibt...


----------



## schlumpf666 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX480/470 werden auf Paxeast am 26. März vorgestellt*

hatte eigentlich gehofft sie lassen verlauten das es die karten auf der cebit zu sehen gibt und zumindest mal harte fakten zur leistungsfähigkeit ans licht kommen, das war wohl nix...
eigentlich brauch ich nicht dringend eine neue karte, meine 8800gtx taugt noch, aber geplant is schon demnächst mal was neues zu kaufen.
deswegen wäre es für mich einfach besser wenn die bald mal mit konkurenzfähigen karten auf den markt kommen das die preise mal fallen.
was dann rein kommt is mir egal.


----------



## PontifexM (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX480/470 werden auf Paxeast am 26. März vorgestellt*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist der/die Fermi so ein FPS-Monster geworden das NV sich dachte sie produzieren lieber erstmal ein paar Monate "auf Vorrat", um direkt beim Release wirklich jedem Interessenten eine verkaufen zu können.
> 
> Es kann von einem wirklichen FPS-Monster bis zu einem GPU-Flop noch alles werden. Vermutlich liegt die Wahrheit irgendwo in der Mitte... wenngleich die anhaltende Verzögerung reichlich Freiraum für Spekulationen in die negative Richtung gibt...


 

ja wenn die verfügbarkeit ebenso bescheiden ist wie bei ati ,und damit die gesalzenen preise zu rechtfertigen,dann gute nacht -.-


----------



## alm0st (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX480/470 werden auf Paxeast am 26. März vorgestellt*

Als hät ichs nicht gesagt. Große Ankündigung, aber trotzdem is keiner schlauer als vorher.


----------



## DarkMo (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX480/470 werden auf Paxeast am 26. März vorgestellt*



kuer schrieb:


> NVIDIA The wait is almost over! The world's most anticipated--*and
> fastest*--PC graphics gaming
> technology ever created will be unveiled at PAX 2010.
> 
> Na ja. NV scheind sich ziemlich sicher, was die Leistung des Fermi angeht. Aber eine Ankündigung der Ankündigung, ist schon lau. Ich weis auch nicht ob eine Lan der richtige Ort ist, für eine solche Ankündigung. Wir werden sehen was da kommt.


höhö, naja auch 5% schneller als die schnellste macht eben die neuste schnellste aus ^^ also so gesehn hat die aussage ja nich unbedingt gewicht


----------



## ATB (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX480/470 werden auf Paxeast am 26. März vorgestellt*



DarkMo schrieb:


> höhö, naja auch 5% schneller als die schnellste macht eben die neuste schnellste aus ^^ also so gesehn hat die aussage ja nich unbedingt gewicht



Wahrscheinlich kann Ati da bereits mit leichtem Werks-OC der 5870 mühelos dagegen halten.


----------



## alm0st (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX480/470 werden auf Paxeast am 26. März vorgestellt*



DerMarodeur schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich kann Ati da bereits mit leichtem Werks-OC der 5870 mühelos dagegen halten.



Ach, die HD5890 wird dann mit Sicherheit die Fermi um locker 10% wieder topen.


----------



## ys8008000 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX480/470 werden auf Paxeast am 26. März vorgestellt*

Hi @ all

Enrico Fermi würde sich im Grab herumdrehen, wenn er wüsste für was sein Name (miss)(ge)braucht wird... 

Zudem finde ich es auch etwas naja ,sagen wir vermessen, seitens nVidia einen Grafikchip nach einem Mann zu benenn, der wesentlich an der Entwicklung der Atombombe beteiligt war durch die zig-tausende Menschen gestorben sind.

Nun die Leistungsdaten des Fermis sehen schon ganz verlockend aus, doch es ist erstmal abwarten angesagt. Alles andere ist reine Spekulation.

mfg


----------



## GHOT (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX480/470 werden auf Paxeast am 26. März vorgestellt*

So lange wie die für DX10.1 gebraucht haben bekommen die das mit DX11 nie hin.


----------



## ys8008000 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX480/470 werden auf Paxeast am 26. März vorgestellt*

Hmmm also, wenn nVidia nicht ein Großteils seiens Marktanteils verlieren will, sollte Fermi schon in den nächsten 2-3 Monaten releast werden. 

Sie werden es hinbekommen MÜSSEN. Zudem war DirectX10.1 nichts weltbewegenndes, DirectX 11 hingegen ist wieder eine ganz neue DirectX Revision. Von DX10.1 hing nicht so viel ab wie von DX11 jetzt abhängt, der Hersteller der die neue API als erster unterstützt, hat immer einen Vorteil...

mfg


----------



## chrisz0r94 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX480/470 werden auf Paxeast am 26. März vorgestellt*

Joa... looking bad, huh?
Ich bin mal gespannt ob das mit Fermi noch was wird... Aktuelle Quellen nennen ja sogar den 26. März, sprich den Tag an dem dieses Paxeast stattfindet, sogar als den Release Tag..
Wenn Fermi gut wird - und so langsam fang ich wirklich an zu zweifeln, nach all den Benchmarks, den Fakes und "This puppy here .... is Fermi"-Sprüchen, ob das noch was wird.. und wenn ja, WAS es wird...

Klar, Fermi wird kommen... Nur sollte es ja schon Ende '09 da sein...


----------



## TAZ (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX480/470 werden auf Paxeast am 26. März vorgestellt*

Besonders interessant an diesem Artikel ist ja der Schluss!



> Semiaccurate wiederum will erfahren haben, es gäbe bis jetzt nur ganze  sieben funktionierende Fermi-GPUs. Damit müsste sich Nvidia mit dem  Debuggen mächtig beeilen. *Wie das Unternehmen Golem.de erklärte, will es  noch 2009 erste Fermi-Produkte verkaufen.* Jen-Hsuan Huang sagte aber  bei der Vorstellung der Fermis, dass auch die Demo auf *"first  silicon" *laufe. In der Regel vergehen in der Halbleiterbranche *bei  einer komplexen Schaltung wie den 3 Milliarden Transistoren des Fermi  sechs bis zwölf Monate vom "first silicon" bis zu verkaufsfertigen  Chips.*



Der Artikel ist auf den 6.10.2009 datiert...
Demnach wäre nVidia ja sogar recht fix gewesen...

Aber ich denke mal wirklich lieferbar erst ab Juni oder Juli...wenn überhaupt.


----------



## chrisz0r94 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX480/470 werden auf Paxeast am 26. März vorgestellt*

Naja, ich denke das wird so wie mit ATIs neuen Grafikkarten anfangs..
Anfangs wird es die so rar wie Fehler bei meinem Lateinlehrer geben..
Aber nach einiger Zeit gibt's die dann so oft wie Bugs in "The Saboteur".
Nichts gegen das Spiel... Und auch nicht gegen meinen Lateinlehrer, der Typ ist richtig cool .
Aber nach sagen wir mal 3 Monaten werden die GT100s in guten Massen vorhanden sein.
Und das, wie du schon ganz gut sagtest, so ab Juni bzw. Juli...


----------



## ys8008000 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX480/470 werden auf Paxeast am 26. März vorgestellt*

Wie schon gesagt, wir können bis jetzt nur spekulieren und vermuten.

ABer ihr habt beide Recht... Die Serienproduktion wurde schin hochgefahren und jetzt werden die ersten Chips vermutlich ausgeliefert. Jetzt kommen die Boardpartner zum Zuge... 

Ich denke allerdings nicht, das es so drastisch wie bei der HD5XXXer Riege werden wird.
Das sollte NV aus AMD/ATi´s Fehlern gelernt haben.

Vllt. wirds ja auch wie bei den G80 Chips... naja schön wäre es, also mit der Verfügbarkeit.

mfg


----------



## -NTB- (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX480/470 werden auf Paxeast am 26. März vorgestellt*



Stahlmann schrieb:


> Tolle "wichtige" News.Warten aufs Warten...Dann wird die Karte auf der Pax vorgestellt und dann darf man wieder warten...Alleine schon wegen dem was dier hier mit ihrer tollen Fermi (Ich hasse den Namen) abziehen kauf ich mir ne Ati (wenn sie denn mal billiger werden ^^)




welches drogen, ich will auch

wieso denke ich bei fermi immer an die geforce fx 5800ultra


----------



## TKing (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX480/470 werden auf Paxeast am 26. März vorgestellt*

Ich bin sehr gespannt auf Fermi. Würde mir diese kaufen, wenn es nicht zu lange dauert, bis diese verfügbar sind. Wenn die Karten am 26.03 vorgestellt werden und dieser auch der Release Termin ist, wann wird dann ca. die Karte in Europa oder eher hier in Deutschland verfügbar sein? Zur selben Zeit oder wieder ein Monat später oder ähnliches?
Hab nämlich schon die meisten Komponenten außer die Cpu(i7 930) und die Grafikkarte(geplant 480) und das Warten ist echt nicht so nett^^


----------



## KOF328 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX480/470 werden auf Paxeast am 26. März vorgestellt*

ICH WEIß JETZT WARUM AUF NER LAN!
Überlegt doch mal, Duke Nukem Forever...


----------



## DarkMo (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX480/470 werden auf Paxeast am 26. März vorgestellt*



ys8008000 schrieb:


> Das sollte NV aus AMD/ATi´s Fehlern gelernt haben.


und nochmal: was kann ati dafür, wenn tsmc probleme hat? ^^ da ist kein fehler seitens ati, da ist nur ein fehler, den nv auch nicht hätte umgehen können. und wenn sie noch so viele millionen zur bestechung, ääh "produktförderung" investiert hätten


----------



## ikarus_can_fly (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX480/470 werden auf Paxeast am 26. März vorgestellt*



PontifexM schrieb:


> kann ich mir beim besten willen nicht vorstellen.


    Leider war das mit der HD 5870 wirklich so. Ich habe die Karte von Sapphire wie gesagt zum Laden gebracht und mir dafür dann ne HD 5870 von Asus mitgenommen.   Ich denke die fehlerhafte Karte hatte auch nichts mit dem Thema Grey  Screen ect. zu tun, die hatte einfach n Montags-Batscher. Das kann ja immer mal passieren.  Meine jetztige HD 5870 rennt wie die Sau beim Schlachter und die bleibt auch bei mir.


----------



## chrisz0r94 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX480/470 werden auf Paxeast am 26. März vorgestellt*



DarkMo schrieb:


> und nochmal: was kann ati dafür, wenn tsmc probleme hat? ^^ da ist kein fehler seitens ati, da ist nur ein fehler, den nv auch nicht hätte umgehen können. und wenn sie noch so viele millionen zur bestechung, ääh "produktförderung" investiert hätten



Schließe mich in jeder Hinsicht an .

Ich werd mir gegen Sommer vielleicht 'ne HD 5890 holen, wenn sie kommt und auch so heißt. Dann sind die Preise vielleicht mal gefallen, wenn/falls Fermi dann schon raus ist.
Dann wird NVidia zwar bestimmt mit der GTX 485 kontern... Aber die wird kaum besser werden als die anderen, wenn man bedenkt, dass Fermi aktuell unter Überhitzungen (irgendwo auf SemiAccurate, stand auch mal hier in den News) leidet...

Uhm, dazu noch 'ne "nebenbei Frage":
Ist die HD 5870 denn von der Höhe her höher als die HD 4870 oder GENAU gleich hoch, bzw. kleiner?
Hab nämlich keinen Platz nach unten, meine HD 4870 passt gerade so noch rein.


----------



## windows (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX480/470 werden auf Paxeast am 26. März vorgestellt*



ys8008000 schrieb:


> Hmmm also, wenn nVidia nicht ein Großteils seiens Marktanteils verlieren will, sollte Fermi schon in den nächsten 2-3 Monaten releast werden.


So viele kaufen sich auch keine HD5XXX.

Ich spare mittlerweile auf Tesla, das werden dann wohl die einzig verfügbaren nvidia Karten werden.

MFG
windows


----------



## ys8008000 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX480/470 werden auf Paxeast am 26. März vorgestellt*

nVidia verliert Monat für Monat geld, in denen Fermi nicht erscheint.

Nun es ist richtig, das TSMC die Probleme mit der 40nm Fertig hatte (hat), doch hätte AMD/ATi auch mit der Vorstellung ihrer Chips warten können, bis ein bestimmer Lagerbestand erreicht wäre.

Okay, dies wäre aus wirtschaftlichen Gesichtspunkten nicht gerdae empehlenswert, aber es wäre eine Möglichkeit.

Aber was spekulieren wir alle? Keiner von uns weis näheres über Fermi von daher können wir nur raten...

Okay, es mcht schon Spaß darüber zu rätseln, was uns nVidia da serviert. 

mfg


----------



## windows (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX480/470 werden auf Paxeast am 26. März vorgestellt*



ys8008000 schrieb:


> nVidia verliert Monat für Monat geld, in denen Fermi nicht erscheint.


Der Großteil des Geldes wird in anderen Bereichen als dem High-End Sektor gemacht. Vorallem im Profi-Bereich, aber auch im OEM-Bereich. Diese Bereiche kann nvidia klar für sich beanspruchen.



ys8008000 schrieb:


> Nun es ist richtig, das TSMC die Probleme mit der 40nm Fertig hatte (hat), doch hätte AMD/ATi auch mit der Vorstellung ihrer Chips warten können, bis ein bestimmer Lagerbestand erreicht wäre.
> 
> Okay, dies wäre aus wirtschaftlichen Gesichtspunkten nicht gerdae empehlenswert, aber es wäre eine Möglichkeit.


Die gesamte Hardwaregemeinde würde sich über nvidia ärgern wenn die Chips spät vorgestellt werden und nicht lieferbar sind, ich denke deswegen warten die solange.



ys8008000 schrieb:


> Okay, es mcht schon Spaß darüber zu rätseln, was uns nVidia da serviert.


Eben.

MFG
windows


----------



## chrisz0r94 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX480/470 werden auf Paxeast am 26. März vorgestellt*



ys8008000 schrieb:


> nVidia verliert Monat für Monat geld, in denen Fermi nicht erscheint.
> 
> Nun es ist richtig, das TSMC die Probleme mit der 40nm Fertig hatte (hat), doch hätte AMD/ATi auch mit der Vorstellung ihrer Chips warten können, bis ein bestimmer Lagerbestand erreicht wäre.
> 
> ...



Ich verstehe ohnehin schon nicht, wie man nach so langer Verspätung immernoch auf Fermi setzen will.
Man sollte sich einfach in der Zeit 'ne 5000er holen und man hat Ruhe .
Aber am Intelligentesten ist es nach wie vor, aus meiner Sicht, auf Fermi zu warten, da aufgrund der Fermi-Karten ATI bestimmt mit dem Preis runtergeht... .
Auch schon über 10-Mal in diesem Thread genannt .

Die Probleme sind schon beseitigt, hat sich ja alles gebessert mit der Verfügbarkeit der Chips...
Das fieseste was ATI machen könnte, wäre es, einfach permanent alle 40nm Chips zu kaufen um NVidia den Harn zuzudrehen.


Bislang sieht es so aus, als ob GT100 ein Reinfall wird... Aber ich bin sicher, dass NVidia da noch ein Ass hat.. Nach 6 Monaten derartige Probleme bei den Taktraten, ALUs, etc. zu haben kann doch nicht normal sein! Vielleicht wird Fermi doch was... Aber ich zweifle daran!


----------



## ys8008000 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX480/470 werden auf Paxeast am 26. März vorgestellt*



windows schrieb:


> Der Großteil des Geldes wird in anderen Bereichen als dem High-End Sektor gemacht. Vorallem im Profi-Bereich, aber auch im OEM-Bereich. Diese Bereiche kann nvidia klar für sich beanspruchen.




Soooo siehts aus! Auch dort wird auf Fermi gewartet. 1/3 des NV Umsatzes wird im Profi Segment gemacht.



windows schrieb:


> Die gesamte Hardwaregemeinde würde sich über nvidia ärgern wenn die Chips spät vorgestellt werden und nicht lieferbar sind, ich denke deswegen warten die solange.



Meine Rede! Auserdem soll laut NV mit Hochtouren an den Treibern gearbeitet werden.

EDIT:

Tja, die ganzen angeblichen Probleme mit Hitze, Taktraten und und und sind auch alles nur Gerüchte. Ich persönlich schätze
Fermi als sehr potente Grafiklösung ein. ich sehe sie ca. 20-30% vor dem Single Cypress Chip. ist nur so eine Vermutung. Wie alles hier .


mfg


----------



## ikarus_can_fly (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX480/470 werden auf Paxeast am 26. März vorgestellt*

Mittlerweile glaube ich, die GF100 hat Ihren Namen nicht der Person Enrico Fermi zu verdanken, sondern viel mehr wegen seiner Art Fakten über noch unbekannte Wissensbereiche zu erlangen. 

Auszug von Wikipedia:

Als Fermi-Problem oder Fermi-Frage bezeichnet man eine quantitative Abschätzung für ein Problem, zu dem zunächst praktisch keine Daten verfügbar sind.   Es ist benannt nach dem Kernphysiker Enrico Fermi...
Fermi-Problem ? Wikipedia
Sogesehen passt dann auch der Name gut zur Karte


----------



## ys8008000 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX480/470 werden auf Paxeast am 26. März vorgestellt*

 Auch wieder wahr! Doch alleine schon das man erst auf Wiki nachschalgen muss, um das zu erfahren, ist doch etwas fehlgegriffen. 

Trotzdem kann man die GraKa immer noch mit der Atombombe in Verbindung bringen. Hmmm ob das eine Anspielung auf die Leistung der Karte sein soll ?

mfg


----------



## DaStash (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX480/470 werden auf Paxeast am 26. März vorgestellt*



ikarus_can_fly schrieb:


> Mittlerweile glaube ich, die GF100 hat Ihren Namen nicht der Person Enrico Fermi zu verdanken, sondern viel mehr wegen seiner Art Fakten über noch unbekannte Wissensbereiche zu erlangen.
> 
> Auszug von Wikipedia:
> 
> ...


Hahaha, genial. 
Der zusammenhang passt wie die Faust aufs Auge. 

Aber egal, ich will jetzt endlich mal was handfestes, die Salamitaktik von Nvidia nervt langsam. 

MfG


----------



## The_Final (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX480/470 werden auf Paxeast am 26. März vorgestellt*



ys8008000 schrieb:


> Trotzdem kann man die GraKa immer noch mit der Atombombe in Verbindung bringen. Hmmm ob das eine Anspielung auf die Leistung der Karte sein soll ?


Hoffentlich ist es keine Anspielung auf Lautstärke und Wärmeentwicklung.


----------



## windows (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX480/470 werden auf Paxeast am 26. März vorgestellt*



ys8008000 schrieb:


> Trotzdem kann man die GraKa immer noch mit der Atombombe in Verbindung bringen. Hmmm ob das eine Anspielung auf die Leistung der Karte sein soll ?


Ich denke mal es wird eher um Lautstärke und Wärmeentwicklung gehen.


----------



## stefan.net82 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX480/470 werden auf Paxeast am 26. März vorgestellt*



Ralle@ schrieb:


> Die Neuigkeit des Jahrhunderts
> Das bestätigt aber meine These das die bei Nvidia Drogen nehmen.
> Und auf der *Paxeast *wird dann eine Dual G92 GPU im Rechner sitzen


 
seh ich auch so!


----------



## orca113 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX480/470 werden auf Paxeast am 26. März vorgestellt*



Stahlmann schrieb:


> Tolle "wichtige" News.Warten aufs Warten...Dann wird die Karte auf der Pax vorgestellt und dann darf man wieder warten...Alleine schon wegen dem was dier hier mit ihrer tollen Fermi (Ich hasse den Namen) abziehen kauf ich mir ne Ati (wenn sie denn mal billiger werden ^^)


 
Das stimmt,der Name nervt echt... Also ich baue inzwischen nur noch Systeme auf AMD basis weil wegen dem P/L aber bislang waren die Nvidia Karten immer die erste Wahl... wenn die neuen ATI Karten preiswerter werden kommen wohl auch noch AMD Karten rein. Ich selbst werde ende des Jahres wieder einen PC Anschaffen und ich hoffe auf eine Versagen Nvidias... des Preiskampfes willen.


----------



## ys8008000 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX480/470 werden auf Paxeast am 26. März vorgestellt*



windows schrieb:


> Ich denke mal es wird eher um Lautstärke und Wärmeentwicklung gehen.



Hmm wenn mein PC nach dem Fermi Einbau aussieht wie Nagasaki ist was los!!! 

Naja wir können nur hoffen...

Wäre aber auch nicht schlecht, da kann die Grafikkarte ihren eigenen Strom herstellen. 

Hoffe das Uran 239 wird mitgeliefert, meins ist grad in der 9800GX2 verpufft


----------



## DaStash (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX480/470 werden auf Paxeast am 26. März vorgestellt*

Leute, hier gibts *neue Infos* zu den *Fermikarten*.
Link

MfG


----------



## LOGIC (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX480/470 werden auf Paxeast am 26. März vorgestellt*

Ich glaube Fermi Floppt und Nvidia kann es nicht wahrhaben....


----------



## ikarus_can_fly (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX480/470 werden auf Paxeast am 26. März vorgestellt*



ys8008000 schrieb:


> Hmm wenn mein PC nach dem Fermi Einbau aussieht wie Nagasaki ist was los!!!
> 
> Naja wir können nur hoffen...
> 
> ...



Ist ja schön angedacht, mit dem Strom aus dem eigenen integriertem AKW, aber nicht ganz zu Ende gedacht...denn was passiert bei jedem Atom-Pilz, wenn wir mal Strahlung, Hitze, Druckwelle ausser Acht lassen... 
Richtig eine mächtige Ladung EMP und die senkt nicht nur Deinen Stomverbrauch, sondern minimiert auch gleich Deinen elektrischen Daten Bestand auf Null. 
Dann hast Du ein, bis zum BIOS hin, jungfräuliches System...


----------



## ys8008000 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX480/470 werden auf Paxeast am 26. März vorgestellt*



ikarus_can_fly schrieb:


> Ist ja schön angedacht, mit dem Strom aus dem eigenen integriertem AKW, aber nicht ganz zu Ende gedacht...denn was passiert bei jedem Atom-Pilz, wenn wir mal Strahlung, Hitze, Druckwelle ausser Acht lassen...
> Richtig eine mächtige Ladung EMP und die senkt nicht nur Deinen Stomverbrauch, sondern minimiert auch gleich Deinen elektrischen Daten Bestand auf Null.
> Dann hast Du ein, bis zum BIOS hin, jungfräuliches System...




Hmm... mal so überlegen... hier in der "Nähe" ist das AKW Philippsburg und da sehe ich selten Atompilze aufsteigen 

Auserdem, du siehst, ich kann ins Internet, was auch wieder hesit, ich benötige ein funktionierenden PC 

Naja mal abwarten, vllt. wird die Karte nicht sooo schlecht wie alle behaupten. Ich meine NV wird sich schon total darüber im klaren sein, das sie keinen Schrott präsentieren dürfen. Wenn es "nur" 5% sein sollten wie in andren Threads beschrieben, wären das in einem Beispiel ca. 1,5 FPS mehr ( z.B. Crysis angenommen, die HD5870 schafft es auf 30FPS und die GTX480 ist 5% schneller) wäre das ein SuperGau (um wieder auf das Atomthema zurückzukehren ) für nVidia.


Edit: Sogar die Entwickler von Metro 2033 empfehlen Fermi, was aber nichts heisen muss: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,7...ffentlicht-Fermi-empfohlen/Action-Spiel/News/

mfg


----------



## tuner-andy (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX480/470 werden auf Paxeast am 26. März vorgestellt*

also es ist schon etwas ärgerlich dass sich Nvida da solange Zeit gelassen hat und noch weiter zeit lässt. Mal sehen wie es ausgeht.


----------



## chrisz0r94 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX480/470 werden auf Paxeast am 26. März vorgestellt*



ys8008000 schrieb:


> Sogar die Entwickler von Metro 2033 empfehlen Fermi, was aber nichts heisen muss: Metro 2033: Systemanforderungen veröffentlicht - Fermi empfohlen - Metro 2033, Systemanforderungen, Fermi, Release-TErmin
> 
> mfg



Wer hat Geld? NVidia!
Wer hilft gerne mal nach^^: NVidia
Wann wollen wir Fermi sehen: Jetzt!
Wann kriegen wir sie: März-Juni!


----------



## ikarus_can_fly (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX480/470 werden auf Paxeast am 26. März vorgestellt*



ys8008000 schrieb:


> ... Naja mal abwarten, vllt. wird die Karte nicht sooo schlecht wie alle behaupten. Ich meine NV wird sich schon total darüber im klaren sein, das sie keinen Schrott präsentieren dürfen. Wenn es "nur" 5% sein sollten wie in andren Threads beschrieben, wären das in einem Beispiel ca. 1,5 FPS mehr ( z.B. Crysis angenommen, die HD5870 schafft es auf 30FPS und die GTX480 ist 5% schneller) wäre das ein SuperGau (um wieder auf das Atomthema zurückzukehren ) für nVidia.
> ...



Meine ganz eigene Meinung dazu ist ähnlich der Deinen. Wenn jetzt nVidia nicht ne Karte präsentiert, die wenigstens den Großen Vorankündigungen entspricht und damit deutlich die SGPU Krone holt, haben se damit alle wartenden Gamer enttäuscht und verarscht! Denn sind wir ehrlich, die 5% mehr Power kann man durch OverClocking locker wieder einholen. Diesen Image-Schaden würden se noch beim Nachfolger zu spüren bekommen 
(hab ich da grad wirklich vom Fermi-Nachfolger gesprochen? Das wäre ja als würde man über nen Nachfolger von Duke Nukem 3D sprechen  ).

Ich denke gerade weil man so einen Reinfall verhindern will, dauert es solange um nicht ne Karte auf den Markt zu werfen, die teuer und mit Beta-Bugs verseucht ist. Das würde ich dann SuperGAU nennen! 

Vieleicht hätte ich diesen Post ja mit folgendem Satz beginnen müßen:
*Es war einmal eine kleine GraKa die hieß Fermi und war ganz allein..........*
Denn die meisten Märchen enden gut


----------



## XeQfaN (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX480/470 werden auf Paxeast am 26. März vorgestellt*

Nvidia RuleZ aLL, bestimmt wird es ein haufen Probleme geben. Aber ganz ehrlich ich erinnere mich an die vorstellung damals von der XBOX  (Nvidia) .. es hat gedauert aber die Grafik war auf der Xbox echt satt. Es wurde auch nur gedubelt mit irgend welchen karten die leistung der Xbox dazustellen sowie bei der PS3. Wie auch immer... ich denke vielleicht liegt es auch daran weil die Wafer ausschöpfung noch nicht so groß ist,bis sie alle beliefern können. Wie auch immer ich denke wenn die Neuen karten rauskommen, ist bei ATnIe (!) schicht im schacht. Die Lautstärke bei denn ihren karten.. man man man ...


----------



## ys8008000 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX480/470 werden auf Paxeast am 26. März vorgestellt*

@ XeQfaN

Die Ausbeute der 40nm Wafer bei TSMC ist wieder um einiges besser.

@ ikarus_can_fly

Tzzz also mit dem Duke würde ich das noch nihct vergleichen wir warten ja "nur" seit 4 Monaten 
Tja, also ich bin soeben über ein altes Deutschreferat über Dramtik gestolpert... nun würde sagen, wir befinden uns im retardierenden Moment für nVidia...

(aus Wikipedia: Das retardierende Moment (frz. retarder = verzögern) ist eine Szene im Handlungsverlauf eines Dramas, die die Höhepunktentscheidung hinauszögert, indem sie das Eintreten des Gegenteils des Erwarteten noch einmal sehr wahrscheinlich macht. Hier steigt die Spannung noch einmal an.

In der Tragödie (Anmerkung meinerseits: Die letzten 6 Monate) bezeichnet das retardierende Moment ein Ereignis, welches dazu führt, dass man die trügerische Hoffnung auf die (noch denkbare) Rettung des Helden (Anmerkung meinerseits: nVidia) erhält.)

mfg


----------



## LOGIC (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX480/470 werden auf Paxeast am 26. März vorgestellt*

Man ich weis langsamm echt nicht mehr was ich von Fermi halten soll  Ich hab von so vielen problemen gelesen wie z.b. die temps wie in ner microwelle oder die probleme bei den Chips.... Aber ich muß eh warten weil ich mir wenn ich ne HD 5870 holle mir schon die 2 GB version hollen will.


----------



## windows (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX480/470 werden auf Paxeast am 26. März vorgestellt*



ys8008000 schrieb:


> Naja mal abwarten, vllt. wird die Karte nicht sooo schlecht wie alle behaupten. Ich meine NV wird sich schon total darüber im klaren sein, das sie keinen Schrott präsentieren dürfen. Wenn es "nur" 5% sein sollten wie in andren Threads beschrieben, wären das in einem Beispiel ca. 1,5 FPS mehr ( z.B. Crysis angenommen, die HD5870 schafft es auf 30FPS und die GTX480 ist 5% schneller) wäre das ein SuperGau (um wieder auf das Atomthema zurückzukehren ) für nVidia.


Ich habe immer nich die stille Hoffnung das Fermi einschlagen wird wie eine Atombombe, aber mittlerweile warte ich auf Tesla.
Die werden wahrscheinlich früher verkauft-



ys8008000 schrieb:


> Edit: Sogar die Entwickler von Metro 2033 empfehlen Fermi, was aber nichts heisen muss: Metro 2033: Systemanforderungen veröffentlicht - Fermi empfohlen - Metro 2033, Systemanforderungen, Fermi, Release-TErmin


Wenn du genug Geld hast empfehlen die auch eine 5800 Ultra.

MFG
windows


----------



## ys8008000 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX480/470 werden auf Paxeast am 26. März vorgestellt*

Deshalb habe ich auch geschrieben, das es nichts heisen muss. 

Wenn du eins wissen willst, ich hoffe seit der Ankündigung, das an einem GTX2XX Nachfolger gearbeitet wird die Hoffnung, das Fermi ein Kracher wird! Tja hoffen wir, dass das nur im übertragenen Sinne eintritt  

Hmm ist es dir wirklich 1000 euro wert eine Grafikkarte 2 Wochen früher als andere zu bekommen? Ausserdem eine, die nicht auf Spiele sondern auf GPGPU Aufgaben optimiert ist? Nicht sehr empfehlenswert... 

mfg


----------



## windows (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX480/470 werden auf Paxeast am 26. März vorgestellt*



ys8008000 schrieb:


> Deshalb habe ich auch geschrieben, das es nichts heisen muss.


Ich habe dir ja auch nicht wiedersprochen.



ys8008000 schrieb:


> Hmm ist es dir wirklich 1000 euro wert eine Grafikkarte 2 Wochen früher als andere zu bekommen?


So war das nicht gemeint, natürlich hätte ich lieber eine Fermi da mir die Abwärme und der Stromverbrauch egal ist.

MFG
windows


----------



## ys8008000 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX480/470 werden auf Paxeast am 26. März vorgestellt*

1. Stimmt, muss ich dir recht geben 

2. Die Tesla Karten haben auch den Fermi Chip 

Der Stromverbrauch sollte bei den Desktop Karten geringfügig höher sein... Die Leistung ist auch nicht höher im Gegenteil: Die Tesla Karten haben sogar nur 448 "Cuda-Cores" also Stream-Prozessoren anstatt 512. 

mfg


----------



## ikarus_can_fly (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX480/470 werden auf Paxeast am 26. März vorgestellt*



ys8008000 schrieb:


> Tzzz also mit dem Duke würde ich das noch nihct vergleichen wir warten ja "nur" seit 4 Monaten
> Tja, also ich bin soeben über ein altes Deutschreferat über Dramtik gestolpert... nun würde sagen, wir befinden uns im retardierenden Moment für nVidia...
> 
> (aus Wikipedia: Das retardierende Moment (frz. retarder = verzögern) ist eine Szene im Handlungsverlauf eines Dramas, die die Höhepunktentscheidung hinauszögert, indem sie das Eintreten des Gegenteils des Erwarteten noch einmal sehr wahrscheinlich macht. Hier steigt die Spannung noch einmal an.
> ...



Also ich würde es ehe aus dem Medizienischen Blickwinkel sehen:
Retard (lat.: verlangsamt wirkend) bezeichnet eine Arzneiform, bei der der Arzneistoff verlangsamt freigesetzt wird.

Wir werden seit langem mit einer Bitteren Pille (die spärlichen Informationen seitens nVidia) behandelt, bis letztendlich die gewünschte medizinische Wirkung (Die vollendete GrafiKarte des Typs GF100 Fermi) eintritt und und Linderung in Form von Glückseeligen Frame-Raten (die Heiliung der Krankheit) beschehrt.


----------



## schlappe89 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX480/470 werden auf Paxeast am 26. März vorgestellt*

An all diese "Ich glaub es wird ein Flopp"-Leute: Wartet auf die Karte, kauft sie euch, und schreibt ein Review! 

Bei nvidia hoffe ich immer dass sie eine Neuauflage der 6600gt schaffen, was meiner Meinung nach einer der besten Mainstream Karten war.


----------



## The_Final (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX480/470 werden auf Paxeast am 26. März vorgestellt*



schlappe89 schrieb:


> An all diese "Ich glaub es wird ein Flopp"-Leute: Wartet auf die Karte, kauft sie euch, und schreibt ein Review!


Wozu sollten sie das machen, wo es doch die PCGH gibt?


----------



## ys8008000 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX480/470 werden auf Paxeast am 26. März vorgestellt*



The_Final schrieb:


> Wozu sollten sie das machen, wo es doch die PCGH gibt?



So sieht es aus!  

Nun ich sage nicht das die karte ien Flopp wird, im Gegenteil ich habe hier mal geschrieben, dass ich hoffe, das Fermi ca. 20-30% schneller wird als die SGPU Cypress Karte  Bin eigentlich auch ein nVidia Gamer 

@ikarus_can_fly: Okay so kann man es auch sehen... Nun ich hoffe aber mal, das es kein verzögerter Exodus wird  DAfür brauche ich aber wieder die französische Interpretation: retard: verzögernd, hinauszögernd. 

@schlappe89: Ohhh ja! So ne GTX470 mit GF6600GT Preisen... von mir aus auch ne Neuauflage der 8800GT  

mfg


----------



## schlappe89 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX480/470 werden auf Paxeast am 26. März vorgestellt*

Ich meine mit der Neuauflage der 6600GT die Mittelklassekarten dieser Generation im Preissegment 150 -200 Euro.
Die 470 wird wohl teurer...
Obwohl kritisiert wird dass keine technischen Daten bekannt sind werden gleich mal Flopp-Gerüchte in die Welt gesetzt. Nur weil sich der Release verschiebt heisst das nicht dass das Produkt schlecht wird.
Außerdem ist Nvidia kein kleines Kind das keine Niederlage verkraften kann sondern ein Unternehmen, das auf Wirtschaftlichkeit zielt!


----------



## chrisz0r94 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX480/470 werden auf Paxeast am 26. März vorgestellt*

Dann mal sehen was von diesem Ziel der Wirtschaftlichkeit 2 Monate nach Launch noch übrig ist .
Im Moment sieht es so aus, als ob sie an einer Geforce FX 5800 Neuauflage arbeiten...
Naja, du sagtest man solle nicht diese Floppgerüchte wahrnehmen... Und was anderes denken..
Aber ich finde, wenn es auf 5-10 verschiedenen Seiten ähnliche Floppgerüchte auftauchen, dass da dann was dran sein muss...


----------



## ys8008000 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX480/470 werden auf Paxeast am 26. März vorgestellt*

Abwarten was passiert... 
Ich meine die Gerüchte auf 10 Seiten können von ein und der gleichen Quelle stammen 

mfg


----------



## ikarus_can_fly (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX480/470 werden auf Paxeast am 26. März vorgestellt*



chrisz0r94 schrieb:


> Dann mal sehen was von diesem Ziel der Wirtschaftlichkeit 2 Monate nach Launch noch übrig ist .
> Im Moment sieht es so aus, als ob sie an einer Geforce FX 5800 Neuauflage arbeiten...
> Naja, du sagtest man solle nicht diese Floppgerüchte wahrnehmen... Und was anderes denken..
> Aber ich finde, wenn es auf 5-10 verschiedenen Seiten ähnliche Floppgerüchte auftauchen, dass da dann was dran sein muss...



Dürfte ich ein 11tes dazulegen oder darfs a weng mehr sein???
Wie wäre es damit: Zwei davon und Ihr PC kann Heißluftballon fahren....Sonderzubehör gibt es unter... 

Ne..ne..es sind schon oft Gerüchte von den Herrsteller selbst in die Welt gesetzt worden. Keiner hat bisher ne Quelle Namentlich genannt. Warum auch, das würde nur das ganze Mysterium und den erwartetenn Knalleffekt beim Launch zerstören (in welche Richtung auch immer der gehen wird).


----------



## chrisz0r94 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX480/470 werden auf Paxeast am 26. März vorgestellt*

12. Bei drei von deren Sorte, dient ihr PC nicht nur als kontinentale Heizung, sondern auch als Fußpilzentferner und Gurkenglasverschließer. Auf die vierte Karte bekommen sie einen Rabatt von *-20%*! (Nein, kein Schreibfehler )

Ehrlich gesagt glaube ich kaum, dass NVidia sich selbst SO weit runter macht - egal wie hart sie die Menschheit überraschen wollen. Die einzige Überraschung wird der Preis, der TDP, und der Grafikkartenförmliche Heizkörper. Ich denke diese Wärmeentwicklungssache bzgl. Fermi wird schon auf wahren Sachen beruhen.. Der TDP auch... Nur ob die Taktraten wirklich weit verfehlt worden sind, klingt unplausibel.

Wenn NVidia den GT100 versaut, verlieren die noch mindestens 5-10% Martkanteil innerhalb eines halben Jahres... Es sieht verdammt schlecht für NVidia aus.

Die hätten lieber den GT200 neu aufgelegt, DX11 dazu, vielleicht 'nen niedrigeren TDP und natürlich die Taktraten ein bisschen erhöhen... Dann hätten sie's... Aber stattdessen lieber 'nen neuen Chip herstellen und die Architektur versauen...


//Edit:


Neuigkeiten zur Leistung hier im Forum


----------



## ikarus_can_fly (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX480/470 werden auf Paxeast am 26. März vorgestellt*



chrisz0r94 schrieb:


> Wenn NVidia den GT100 versaut, verlieren die noch mindestens 5-10% Martkanteil innerhalb eines halben Jahres... Es sieht verdammt schlecht für NVidia aus.
> 
> Die hätten lieber den GT200 neu aufgelegt, DX11 dazu, vielleicht 'nen niedrigeren TDP und natürlich die Taktraten ein bisschen erhöhen... Dann hätten sie's... Aber stattdessen lieber 'nen neuen Chip herstellen und die Architektur versauen...



Ich denke, einfach ne DX 10 Karte mit DX 11 Implementierung neu " Heraus zu bringen " geht nicht so einfach.
ATI hatte damals schon den Grundstein für die Tesseletion gelegt und nannte sich TruForm. Damals, unter DX 8 fehlte es den Karten an genug Power. Das heutige Tesselation braucht noch mehr GPU Power, die man aber heute hat. Dabei hilft auch die Detailgradabstufungen, denn aus der Ferne sieht man es eh nicht so genau. In dem verlinkten Video kann man anhand der Wireframe ganau sehen wie das funktionliert. Diese Technik ist so verschieden, das ein einfaches Refresh einer DX 10 karte nicht ausreicht.
In wie fern ATI bei seinen DX 11 Karten auf die Erfahrungen Ihrer TruForm - Engine zurückgreifen konnte, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Aber evtl hat ATI deshalb einen Kleinen Vorsprung gehabt. Doch dieser ist längst nicht so groß wie der Unterschied zwischen den beiden Grafikkarten-Launches der Chiphersteller.

Edit: die Blauen Begriffe beinhalten verlinkte Infos.


----------



## Hobbykaputtschrauber (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX480/470 werden auf Paxeast am 26. März vorgestellt*

Also ich weiss nicht, was Ihr mit der Fermi habt. Lasst sie doch erstmal auf dem Markt erscheinen und dann über die TDP und Leistung reden. Die verschiebung kann ja auch auf kleinere Fehler(Bios, Lüftersteuerung etc.)hindeuten, die man erst mal beheben möchte. Es will ja auch keiner so ein Debakel wie bei der ATI Radeon 2900/Nvidia FX5900 erleben(teuer, laut und langsam) erleben. Ausserdem gehört klappern zum Handwerk und genau das macht Nvidia gerade. Nicht in Vergessenheit geraten, aber auch nichts sagen, so die Parole.


----------



## DarkMo (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX480/470 werden auf Paxeast am 26. März vorgestellt*

also ich finds so sogar bissl besser. stellt euch vor beide bringen gleichzeitig nen neues chip design raus und beide haben damit arge probleme ^^ 1 jahr lang nur schund aufm markt >< so is das risiko bissl verteilt. falls was schief geht, hat die spielerschaft immernoch nen gutes ausweichprodukt. falls alles gut geht, ham sie 2.


----------



## ys8008000 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX480/470 werden auf Paxeast am 26. März vorgestellt*



Hobbykaputtschrauber schrieb:


> Also ich weiss nicht, was Ihr mit der Fermi habt. Lasst sie doch erstmal auf dem Markt erscheinen und dann über die TDP und Leistung reden. Die verschiebung kann ja auch auf kleinere Fehler(Bios, Lüftersteuerung etc.)hindeuten, die man erst mal beheben möchte. Es will ja auch keiner so ein Debakel wie bei der ATI Radeon 2900/Nvidia FX5900 erleben(teuer, laut und langsam) erleben. Ausserdem gehört klappern zum Handwerk und genau das macht Nvidia gerade. Nicht in Vergessenheit geraten, aber auch nichts sagen, so die Parole.




Wahre Worte. wahre Worte!

Die Minuspunkte bei Fermi werden sein: Stromaufnahme (wie allerdings bei jeder High-End Karte), Lautstärke (wie bei VIELEN [nicht allen] High-End Karten) und laut NV soll seit ein paar Monaten nur noch an den Treibern gearbeitet werden.


EDIT: Niedrige Taktraten haben bei einer euen Chipgeneration gar nichts zu sagen.


mfg


----------



## chrisz0r94 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX480/470 werden auf Paxeast am 26. März vorgestellt*



ys8008000 schrieb:


> EDIT: Niedrige Taktraten haben bei einer euen Chipgeneration gar nichts zu sagen.



Also da unterschätzt du die Taktraten doch enorm! Du kannst mir nicht erzählen, dass eine GTX 470 mit 750/1250 gegen eine HD 5870 mit 900/1300 ankommt! Was halte ich für sehr unwahrscheinlich^^


----------



## ys8008000 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX480/470 werden auf Paxeast am 26. März vorgestellt*

Ich nicht... denke bitte mal an eine GF 7800GT mit 600MHz Chiptakt wäre niemals so schnell wie eine 8800GTS mit 600MHz Chiptakt. 
Oder denke an die HD2900XT die hatte 742 MHz Coretakt und die 8800GTX hatte "nur" 575MHz Coretakt. Wer war da schneller?  


mfg


----------



## chrisz0r94 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX480/470 werden auf Paxeast am 26. März vorgestellt*



ys8008000 schrieb:


> Oder denke an die HD2900XT die hatte 742 MHz Coretakt und die 8800GTX hatte "nur" 575MHz Coretakt. Wer war da schneller?



Pwned xD

Aber Fakt ist: Fermi hat die selbe Architektur, nämlich 45nm, wie z.B. der RV870. Wenn Fermi jetzt mit niedrigereren (komisches Wort, oder?) Taktraten ankommt, und die Kühlung kaum Luft nach oben beim Übertakten gibt, dann halte ich es für sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass Fermi besser, bzw. stark verbesserbar wird.

Die Gerüchte reden ja von 5% besser... Also 5% total. Das ist nicht viel...

Und ich denke, dass du mir ZUMINDEST bei 


> Die Gerüchte reden ja von 5% besser... Also 5% total. Das ist nicht viel...


zustimmen musst .


----------



## ys8008000 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX480/470 werden auf Paxeast am 26. März vorgestellt*

Okay, okay... 5% mehr ist nicht viel, aber du sagst es, es sind GERÜCHTE! Aber anbei: Ich muss nochmal auf den vergleich HD2900XT vs. 8800GTX kommen. Die HD2900 wurde sogar in 80nm gefertigt, die 8800GTX hingegen "nur" in 90nm .

Nun warschienlich wirst du rechtbehalten aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt (aber sie stirbt). 
Nun ich meine für was gibt es DICE oder LN2  

mfg


----------



## LOGIC (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX480/470 werden auf Paxeast am 26. März vorgestellt*

Wufür es Dice und LN2 gibt ?  Auf jedenfall nicht zum spielen ! Und deswegen sollten die schauen das die ne kleine wasserkühlung mitliefern wie so ein Corsair H50 blos für grakas


----------



## ys8008000 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Geforce GTX480/470 werden auf Paxeast am 26. März vorgestellt*



LOGIC schrieb:


> Wufür es Dice und LN2 gibt ?  Auf jedenfall nicht zum spielen ! Und deswegen sollten die schauen das die ne kleine wasserkühlung mitliefern wie so ein Corsair H50 blos für grakas



Hmmm...aber zum Benchen  Nun es gab doch auch eine übertaktete 8800 Ultra mit WaKü die mitgeliefert wurde. Meine die war von MSI, also ich meine nicht die "Black Pearl" Editions von EVGA (?). 

mfg


----------

